# Anyone know... XM Direct with Sirius-ready NAV HU?



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Okay, so there's an XM Direct tuner available now that lets you have XM with an '03 or '04 HU that is Sirius ready. You control XM and view the display right on the HU. So... does anyone know if this will work on the new '04 NAV HUs that are now also Sirius ready?

I'm contemplating doing a swap to get a Sirius ready NAV HU, and then hooking up XM with it.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> Okay, so there's an XM Direct tuner available now that lets you have XM with an '03 or '04 HU that is Sirius ready. You control XM and view the display right on the HU. So... does anyone know if this will work on the new '04 NAV HUs that are now also Sirius ready?
> 
> I'm contemplating doing a swap to get a Sirius ready NAV HU, and then hooking up XM with it.


I would suspect it would since the XM direct is compatible with the BMW Sirius receiver.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

ObD said:


> I would suspect it would since the XM direct is compatible with the BMW Sirius receiver.


Where does this new XM Tuner box mount? ... Is it in the truck on the left side where the BMW CD Changer and Sirius box would normally go? I have a 2003 Sirius Compatible Head Unit (Dealer warranty swap out for Poor AM reception a while back) and a BMW OEM CD Changer mounted on the left in the truck with the larger cover panel (plus the CPT8000 BMW Phone Control Box back there with internal Bumper phone antenna) .... all Standard Dealer installation. With the Sirius Box you unplug the CD cables back in the truck and plug into the new Sirius box and then get a special BMW adapter to link from the Sirius back to the Changer.

Anybody know yet is this will be the same procedure for the XM Box?


----------

